# craftsman  101.28940 QUESTION



## yooper (Jul 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the weight of this lathe? also any other info would be great. It looked to be in REAL good shape, but it is in a basement and the guy that has it would like any info. I did see a 4 jaw and three jaw, face plate and dogs, and some other tooling. His dad bought it in the sixties, and used it very little. What would be the value of this little gem?


----------



## Smudgemo (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm not familiar with all of the model numbers.  Is that the same basic one as mine?



I got it a couple of years ago and paid about $1,400 for it, two chucks, face plate, steady rest, milling attachment, QCTP and a few misc. items, all in quite good condition.  I suppose a cost of living comparison for our areas would expect a lower price for what you're looking at (assuming it's this model), but it shouldn't be a ton less.  Some guys poo-poo Atlas, but it's done everything I ask and they are in demand.  I am thinking of selling mine later this year and I suspect I'll get every penny out of it that I paid.

Lots of good information can be found here: http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsman/page3.html

If correct, 350lbs for mine, and 550lbs for a cabinet model.  Good luck - It's been a very nice machine to own.

-Ryan


----------



## Andre (Jul 30, 2014)

My 109 weighs 50 pounds, my TTaylor weighs 60-75 pounds, so a 101 probably weighs between 250-375 pounds on no stand. The broad range of weights is because I've seen a lot of different styles of 101 lathes, each weighing a different amount. But it's just a guess. ALWAYS assume the machine is much heavier than it actually is when moving!


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 30, 2014)

According to Sears (various early 1960's Power Tool catalogs), the shipping weight of the 101.28940 was 372 pounds.  That includes packaging and countershaft but does not include motor or any significant accessories or bench.  So 350 is a safe upper-end guess for the bare lathe.  I don't know of anyone ever reporting having actually weighed one.

Robert D.


----------



## yooper (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks For all the great info, I think I am going to make the offer on this lathe. It is a bench model (I  think). I just have to talk the wife into it.:lmao:


----------



## Garthok (Jul 31, 2014)

I just bought one like that and had to move it with my van. You want at least two other people to help move it. I had to disassemble mine. The tail stock, carriage and gear change all came off and I unbolted the bed from the stand.  Two people were able to move it at that point. The stand with motor weighs at least 100lb by itself. That one looks to be in much better condition than mine.


----------

